# Big Ant Cricket 2014 Thread



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

*From PlanetCricket.net*


> Too often in cricket games we get titles that have a lot of potential, but then have a rushed release to meet a licence deadline or because there’s only so much funding for the title – however great the interest by developers in cricket, most games have inevitably ended up flawed. So what happens when a games studio with experience in sports titles has a CEO with a passion for cricket and is willing to put his own money into it? Big Ant’s Cricket 14 will seek to answer that when it releases in the coming months on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.



Looks like finally we are getting a cricket game that is somewhat close to realistic and fun .

*More Info :*
While the game is still awaiting its official announcement, Big Ant have already made a beta their player editor available for download, which just happens to also include a tour creator and match type designer, showing off some of the huge flexibility included in the game. Players created in the editor are able to be shared, including across platforms. The career mode will allow you to take your created player through a 20 year career, go on tours, get endorsements and earn your way into the national team. Other features included in the game are the ‘Big Ant Review System’ implementation of DRS, manual appealing, stats tracking as well as stamina, fatigue, injuries, form, etc. as factors in player performances.

A video showing a ‘day in the life’ of Cricket 14 has been released to show off the game’s dynamic weather features.



*In-game Screenshots* :


Spoiler



*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/austvseng_test.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/bingo-close.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/bingo.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/ba_cricket14_2.png
*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/304410_410122665708883_1911561239_n.jpg
*www.planetcricket.net/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/pe/big-ant-cricket/preview-screenshots/ba_cricket14_1.png





------------------

*Controls* (From PlanetCricket.net) :
We are still to get fully informed about the Full Mechanism which will be updated over here when we get any new control update. All controls are as per X-BOX 360 controller.

BOWLING CONTROL

PACE BOWLING :-

Pre-Bowl
LB/RB - OVER & AROUND THE WICKET changing
X – RUB/SHINE Ball (Very important to get reverse swing)

Pressing Y/B/A will determine a Length of the Pitch.
Y = FULL
B = SHORT
A = GOOD
This is the range of length you are aiming for. Pressing this will start the bowling run up.
Note that the area of lengths are overlapping i.e. if you are bowling a GOOD length delivery and don't time your release well. It can end up being FULL or SHORT depending how early or late you release it.

Bowling Phase
RIGHT ANALOG STICK (RAS) DOWN (Hold it) - This will make the bowler jump at the end of the run up. You will need to time this well, as it will affect where your bowler plants his front foot. Too early and that bouncer you wanted to deliver with your 2m tall bowler isn't going to be as effective, too late and you've got yourself a no ball.
The Speed you pull the RAS down will determine the speed of the ball that you are going to bowl i.e. If you pull the RAS down very fast, then you will have your bowler bowl his Maximum pace and depending how slow you pull the RAS down will determine how slow he will bowl.
You can use the crease when bowling (bowling from wide of the stumps or close to the stumps). [how to control it is still unannounced]

RAS UP – This will deliver the ball, when you release it and what position you push to, will determine the ultimate line and length of the delivery inside your original Length Range.

If you don't do anything after the Run Up then it will result in a dead ball.
But if you just pull the RAS down and don't do anything afterwards, the bowler will ball the worst possible delivery.

Example:-
If you press B for short delivery and then you wait late before pressing RAS UP this will give you the shortest possible delivery with your bowler.
If you push directly up on the RAS your line will be just outside off stump, pushing up to the left or right of that position will affect the line accordingly.

LEFT ANALOG STICK (LAS) – Determines how you hold the ball and will affect how the ball moves in the air and off the deck. Depending on the condition of the ball and the pitch, the game will dictate what you might need to do with both the LAS and RAS to compensate for movement.

Note :- LAS control is still unannounced. There are still some room for speculations.

SPIN BOWLING :-

Pre-Bowl
LB/RB - OVER & AROUND THE WICKET changing
X – RUB/SHINE Ball

Pressing Y/B/A will determine a Length of the Pitch.
Y = FULL
B = SHORT
A = GOOD

LAS will determine the Line of the Ball.
LAS held up straight will be aiming at offstump, moving it left or right will change the line across the crease.

Bowling Phase
LAS ROTATION - As the bowler runs up you rotate the LAS in the direction you want to spin the ball, There is an ideal rotation time to get the most out of your bowler, then the bowler will automatically go into his delivery
RAS - You must flick a direction on the RAS to determine the type of delivery. This will give quicker darted in bowls, floating, drifting, wind will play it’s part and working out the condition of the pitch and where you want that ball to land are crucial.

Note:- RAS control is still to be announced completely as we still don't know how we are gonna make those different kinds of spin balls with RAS.

BATTING CONTROL

The whole batting mechanism is still to be announced. But there are some bits of information that we know now. But it is still to be elaborated.

LEFT ANALOG STICK (LAS) - Foot Placement while playing a shot.
RIGHT ANALOG STICK (RAS) - Controls the Bat.
THUMB PAD (Direction keys) - Controls the position of the batsman in the crease.
LT/RT (Triggers) - Variable triggers are used for defensive and aggressive play. (Remember aggressive doesn't mean lofted shot. We are still to get enlightened about these)
LB/RB (Bumpers) - Bumpers are for advancing down the wicket and unorthodox shots.

Note that NO "BALL MARKER" will be present in the game but we will be given some indication on where the ball is going to end up.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks nice on papers but visuals are not very good. I expected more from it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

The In-game screenshots are from early version of the game and the graphics have improved from what we see in the screenshot .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

I surely hope so because in screenshots grass texture looks terrible for this time.


----------



## moniker (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoping that the gameplay would be realistic. Ashes cricket seems to be the best cricket game for now, and less said about ea cricket the better.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Brian Lara was also pretty good game.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats good news. But I really hope the graphics are better than those shown in screenshots.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^ agree with you


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Looks nice on papers but visuals are not very good. I expected more from it.



When it comes to Cricket games, Better graphics = unnecessary investment.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2013)

EA sports 07 cricket is the most realistic experience one could get till date. Ashes cricket/Brian Lara have poor designs of players.


----------



## moniker (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be called Don Bradman Cricket 14. Here's a video of the decision review system used in the game:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bcg2GzUx_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I don't care about the graphics. Just hope that the gameplay is good. Don't want it to be yet another run of the mill boring cricket game where every ball can be hit for a six.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> When it comes to Cricket games, Better graphics = unnecessary investment.



And why is that ?? Other sport games have pretty nice graphics.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And why is that ?? Other sport games have pretty nice graphics.



Because of the reach. Unlike other games, the target audience for this game is very low and the percentage who is going to buy this game, is again very low. I remember people buying FIFA, but on the other hand they pirate Cricket games. Not only this scenario, even a guy who loves cricket will not spend more on cricket games. Take any Cricket game on PC,and compare the price. It never was more than 600 AFAIK.

As a pure cricket fan, i would spend good 600 INR for this game, but anything above, i will go for other route. And for me, graphics doesn't matter. All it matters for me is, gameplay. Good gameplay means good 100+ hours.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2013)

wow I am waiting ....I used to play Cricket 2007 for 2 years and then with its mod for another 1 year...

I didnt like others that came along of after that...they were just soo easy ....no fun


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I liked Brian Lara Cricket 2007 and Ashes 2009. Though I am not much of a sport games fan so not too exited or something.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I liked Brian Lara Cricket 2007 and Ashes 2009. Though I am not much of a sport games fan so not too exited or something.



That is why you insist on graphics. For cricket game, graphics is less to do, as much as gameplay. Play Cricket Revolution and you will tell. Graphics is crappy, gameplay is good.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 3, 2013)

DBc 14 may come soon as per ross (Big ant studio) they are planing to launch in a month or two. They launched a gameplay video and it looks great. Animations are not that great but gameplay looks rock solid. this is day 1 buy for me..


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2013)

whoa...waiting for it ... Day 1 Buy


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ross has anounced today thay DBC 14 will launch for the consoles at end of march 14 and for pc (steam) aound may.
the best ever cricket game is coming.
I can say that after playing cricket academy beta and looking at features of the game ...


----------

